# Update info on Queretaro



## shelleyjb (May 1, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the forum and have been reading through the threads. Some really great information - so, thank you to everyone who provides advice and guidance, and thank you to the moderators! It seems like a lot of work to keep up here. Anyway, my husband, 9 year old son, and I are moving to the area in July and I am nervous, excited, anxious - all wrapped up in one. We currently live in the Austin, Texas area and plan to drive when we move with a small dog. Any tips on that would be much appreciated. Also, I am flying down this week, the 5th of May, to have a look around and check out schools for my son. Does anyone know or can recommend someone that can help with a rental house? Any opinions on the international schools you would like to share? Right now, I'm most interested in the International School of Queretaro. My son swims and they have swimming thus why it is no. 1 on the list. I would love to get to know some expats too! I do speak some Spanish - hoping to improve on that after I'm there - but I'm a social person and enjoy staying busy.

By the way, I teach university classes online in Geography, so that is my day job 

Thank you for your input,
Shelley


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

shelleyjb said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and have been reading through the threads. Some really great information - so, thank you to everyone who provides advice and guidance, and thank you to the moderators! It seems like a lot of work to keep up here. Anyway, my husband, 9 year old son, and I are moving to the area in July and I am nervous, excited, anxious - all wrapped up in one. We currently live in the Austin, Texas area and plan to drive when we move with a small dog. Any tips on that would be much appreciated. Also, I am flying down this week, the 5th of May, to have a look around and check out schools for my son. Does anyone know or can recommend someone that can help with a rental house? Any opinions on the international schools you would like to share? Right now, I'm most interested in the International School of Queretaro. My son swims and they have swimming thus why it is no. 1 on the list. I would love to get to know some expats too! I do speak some Spanish - hoping to improve on that after I'm there - but I'm a social person and enjoy staying busy.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Mexico Shelly et la. I live in the next town up from Mexico city... San Miguel de Allende.. aka ****** Central. I am a single man so I can not offer help to many of your questions. For me.. no car and no kids I would try to find an apartment in the beautiful centro historico area.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

shelleyjb said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum and have been reading through the threads. Some really great information - so, thank you to everyone who provides advice and guidance, and thank you to the moderators! It seems like a lot of work to keep up here. Anyway, my husband, 9 year old son, and I are moving to the area in July and I am nervous, excited, anxious - all wrapped up in one. We currently live in the Austin, Texas area and plan to drive when we move with a small dog. Any tips on that would be much appreciated. Also, I am flying down this week, the 5th of May, to have a look around and check out schools for my son. Does anyone know or can recommend someone that can help with a rental house? Any opinions on the international schools you would like to share? Right now, I'm most interested in the International School of Queretaro. My son swims and they have swimming thus why it is no. 1 on the list. I would love to get to know some expats too! I do speak some Spanish - hoping to improve on that after I'm there - but I'm a social person and enjoy staying busy. By the way, I teach university classes online in Geography, so that is my day job Thank you for your input, Shelley


Do you know which area you want to live in?


----------



## shelleyjb (May 1, 2016)

1happykamper said:


> Welcome to Mexico Shelly et la. I live in the next town up from Mexico city... San Miguel de Allende.. aka ****** Central. I am a single man so I can not offer help to many of your questions. For me.. no car and no kids I would try to find an apartment in the beautiful centro historico area.



Thank you for the warm welcome, 1happykamper. I visited San Miguel on Friday - it was beautiful!

Shelley


----------



## shelleyjb (May 1, 2016)

GARYJ65 said:


> Do you know which area you want to live in?



Hi GaryJ65,

I just returned from my visit to the city and I'm pretty sure I want to live in Jurica or Juriquilla. What a lovely city - I'm very excited about moving there.

Thank your or your response,
Shelley


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

shelleyjb said:


> Hi GaryJ65, I just returned from my visit to the city and I'm pretty sure I want to live in Jurica or Juriquilla. What a lovely city - I'm very excited about moving there. Thank your or your response, Shelley


When you can, send me a PM, I know a few agents on that area who can very well help you on your house search
Bienvenidos


----------



## shelleyjb (May 1, 2016)

GARYJ65 said:


> When you can, send me a PM, I know a few agents on that area who can very well help you on your house search
> Bienvenidos


Great! Thank you, GaryJ65


----------



## wkelley (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi Shelly,
My wife, 10 yr old daughter, and I are are considering a move to the QRO area next year...so I read your posts with great interest. Please keep posting!
Scott


----------



## shelleyjb (May 1, 2016)

wkelley said:


> Hi Shelly,
> My wife, 10 yr old daughter, and I are are considering a move to the QRO area next year...so I read your posts with great interest. Please keep posting!
> Scott


Hi Scott,

I posted a response on your thread with some information from my visit. Let me know if you have any questions and I will try to answer them. I'm sort of fumbling along here!


Shelley


----------

